# Mises à jour avec Hacktintosh ?



## crazy_c0vv (9 Février 2012)

Hello

Je possède un Macbook Unibody late 2008. Autant dire qu'il commence à se faire vieux par moment (cpu à presque 100% lors de séances Logic Pro avec 6 pistes, par exemple). 

J'ai envie de le changer pour un ordi fixe, qui sera largement plus performant. Cependant, je n'ai malheureusement pas les moyens de me payer un iMac ou un ensemble Mac Mini + Ecran. J'ai déjà une souris et un clavier Apple.

Je pensais me monter un Hackintosh, est-ce une bonne idée en tant qu'ordi principal ? Actuellement je suis très content de mon Macbook (hormis sa relative lenteur). Est-ce qu'avec un hackintosh, on peut faire les mises à jour via le menu Pomme ? Par exemple passer de 10.7.2 à 10.7.3 ?

Si j'en monte un, je voudrais qu'il fonctionne exactement comme un Mac.

J'en avais monté un avant d'acheter mon Macbook, mais j'utilisais la distrib iDeneb, donc pas de mises à jour possibles, des bugs, etc.

Merci d'avance pour vos retours d'expérience !


----------



## Keikoku (10 Février 2012)

Salut!

Ecoute j'ai crée un sujet monstre ou Kolargol m'a énormément aidé pour la conception de mon mHack. C'est la première fois que j'en fais un, et j'ai posé tout pleins de questions du genre. Le sujet est juste en dessous ou au dessus du tiens, et se nomme "Un gros noob veut un hackintosh equivalent mac pro"

Regarde surtout les réponses de Kolargol, il a l'aire vraiment super calé sur le sujet!


----------



## The Real Deal (26 Février 2012)

Les mises à jour par le menu pomme se font sans soucis. Il faut parfois faire attention à un ou deux kexts du dossier E/E (sauf si toutefois ils ne sont pas requis par ton install, je pense à sleepenabler notamment). Et si tu as un HDA patché un coup de rollback et ça roule.

Bref, je lis parfois des déboires des proprios de vrais Mac, en ce qui me concerne je suis moins emmerdé, c'est que du bonheur.

Je suis sous SL car je n'aime pas Lion, je l'ai essayé pendant deux mois avant de faire le switch de retour sous 10.6.

Bon montage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h45 ----------

Proof :

De la MAJ delta à la plus basique, RAS avec installation 100% vanilla :


----------



## itOtO (26 Février 2012)

J'avais aussi le Macbook Pro late 2008, et je suis passé sur un Hackintosh il y a 8 mois maintenant, je ne regrette rien!!

Pour 800&#8364; je me suis construit une tout à base de i5 2500K, ça marche super bien et niveau installation j'ai utilisé iBoot+Multibeast au début pour installer Snow Leopard puis je suis passer sur Lion avec la méthode Unibeast, j'ai jamais eu aucun problème (il faut surtout bien choisir ses composants dès le départ).
Au final pour le prix du MBP 15" tu as de quoi t'acheter un desktop 2x plus puissants et un iPad pour la mobilité (moi c'est ce que j'ai fait au final...  ). et dans 2-3 ans pour évoluer ma config je n'aurais qu'à changer le processeur et la carte mère, soit environ 400&#8364;.
Et si tu revend ton MBP late 2008 d'occaz ça devrait te payer la moitié de ton hackintosh!

Si tu veux des exemples de configs selon  ton budget:
http://www.tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?f=177&t=50196


----------

